# Need a plumber



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Had a leaking toilet....had a guy come out yesterday to look at it and snapped a piece off of it and now it is completely inop. Same guy informed me that he would then fix the toilet and the small leak in my sink for $475 and also informed me that plumbers make $145 an hour these days.....I'm thinking I need to become a plumber!

I need someone that is reliable and reasonable in the Navarre area. Any suggestions are appreciated.


----------



## grumpy old man (Dec 20, 2009)

thats insane. call legett and sons plumbing in milton, 626-7386. repaired my water main quick and reasonable. nice people too.


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Plumbers*

I had a plumber come by for a leaking faucet and commode.

He told me that he needed parts and to meet him at Lowe's. Excuses ensued. i'm still waiting.

I'm still with a leaky faucet and a commode plus $50 poorer. :thumbdown: C2


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Yea I haven't found one to come by yet and my toilet is completely broken.......


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

sniperpeeps said:


> Yea I haven't found one to come by yet and my toilet is completely broken.......


 
So go buy a complete toilet and set it yourself.


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

lobsterman said:


> So go buy a complete toilet and set it yourself.


I rent otherwise I would


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

I was gonna say if not I will charge you a fishing trip to do it.


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Call the owner and tell them what you are gonna hold out of the rent if they dont get it fixed asap


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

There's a plumber off 399 that does good work for a reasonable price.. He also gives military discounts.. I'll see if I can locate his card


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

I ended up just pulling the whole thing out and rebuilding it myself....pretty informative videos on youtube


----------



## joseph_zlnsk (Jan 24, 2012)

Good for you bud, its good to have the ability to fix things like the toilet and faucet, parts are readily available at Lowe's and home depot, specially since you can rebuild your toilet for 20 or 30 bucks. Beats the heck out of 475


----------

